# Red Empress? Male?



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Got four fish while I was away at school and my mother picked them up and only one survived, ordered a red empress. Is this the it?
I think it is starting to show some blue shine in the face so I think it might be a male.

























(isn't really this yellow)









Thanks!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, not a great example of a juvenile Red Empress, I wouldn't jump to buy it if I saw that fish. Unfortunately the name Red Empress is used kinda vaguely quite often. So I don't know if it is a pure example, but could still end up an attractive fish.

If male, he would develop color in body and fins, and longer fins. Same as most other Malawi cichlids. takes longer if he is not the dominant fish in the tank. If not, won't develop color. No secret sign.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Empress can be slow to color up especially if they are not dominant. Key in on the anal fin, lips, and just behind the gills - these are typically the first places you'll see color, The anal and dorsal fins will become pointy as well. from what I see in the pics, - blue tint in upper lip, reddening in the anal fin - I'm going to guess male though it's probably a bit early to say definitely.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If this fish hasn't been hormoned at any point, this fish is a male.

Red Empress (Protomelas taeniolatus "Namalenje") are characterized by horizontal bars, and lack vertical bars.
Protomelas taeniolatus "Likoma Island", is also known as the Tangerine Tiger. It has vertical barring seen in this fish, but not vertical bars.

There are no strains that have both vertical AND horizontal bars that this fish is showing.

This fish is NOT a red empress, at least a pure one. My guess is that it is a mixed strain fish, between a Red Empress and Tangerine Tiger, but guessing on hybrids is always suspect.


----------



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok, sorry guys. Fogelhound your clarification had me go back to the site where I had ordered it and look again. It is being called a Protomelas taeniolatus "FIre Hap". I think i just looked up the first part after first receiving it and red empress stuck in my head. So indeed it is some other type of mixture. Here is where I ordered it. http://www.quinnsfins.com/fish_show.php?pid=1028

Does that picture of the adult "Fire Hap" make more since for this type of baring?

Austin


----------

